# stick mantis



## robo mantis (Sep 8, 2006)

my stick mantis (L4) has not shed since i get her!!! it has been 1 month and still no sign of shedding any ideas?


----------



## Rick (Sep 9, 2006)

No unusual. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 11, 2006)

ok it looks like i'm getter her a mate soon


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 11, 2006)

oh sry wrong post


----------

